# gto clubs



## nastygoat405rwhp (Mar 28, 2010)

anyone know of a gto club in colorado springs, or atleast a gm club. looking to go out cruisin when i get back from iraq in a couple weeks, but the only people i know of that go cruisin are ricers or mustangs.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Check the Rocky Mountain section on ls1gto and

Rocky Mountain GTO Club


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

nastygoat405rwhp said:


> anyone know of a gto club in colorado springs, or atleast a gm club. looking to go out cruisin when i get back from iraq in a couple weeks, but the only people i know of that go cruisin are ricers or mustangs.



There are a couple GTOAA clubs you may want to heck on >>
http://www.ncgtoa.com/
Car Clubs at Hemmings Motor News

Cruisn' at this time of year in Colorado or just about anywhere in the Northern parts of the USA or even in the central parts will be a challenge, the whole USA is under a siege of snow and ice.


----------

